# A question for you pros.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just picked up a trio of flyers, really hogs, and nothing works/runs/lights/smokes,etc..(The best way to get them)... A really nice 302AC, that I didn't need but it's very nice, a 282 with the correct tender,etc, and a very early 300 with a "Reading" tender, ( no indentations on the tender shell),brass buttons in the chassis, and a trailing truck that has the leg that goes up to the draw-bar.. My question is what type of link coupler should this one have?? Thin shank. no weight??


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The engine with brass buttons is almost certainly a 1946. The READING lettered on the side of the tender should be silver, not white. Your description of the trailing truck sounds like the modified pre-war style that was used on the 1946 300's. This engine would have a thin shank 1946 coupler, no weight.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> The engine with brass buttons is almost certainly a 1946. The READING lettered on the side of the tender should be silver, not white. Your description of the trailing truck sounds like the modified pre-war style that was used on the 1946 300's. This engine would have a thin shank 1946 coupler, no weight.


You described it to a "T".. That's the coupler with the groove in the side with the part # correct??? I knew you would have the answer.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Correct, thin shank, groove in side with part number.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Correct, thin shank, groove in side with part number.


Thank you sir...


----------

